# PunkBuster kicking me off of servers



## GreyWolf2180 (Jul 28, 2007)

After I downloaded and allowed internet access to the latest PB update (July 25th IIRC) a couple days ago while playing Call of Duty, it's been kicking me off servers about a minute after I join. I've tried everything. The thing is, PB has access to my internet and my Firewall isn't blocking it, so it should work. I have ZoneAlarm by the way.

I downloaded pbsvc which allows me to install/uninstall/reinstall PB manually. I've done and tried all three of those, not one works. I've shut down ZoneAlarm and my Firewall while playing, it doesn't work. Nothing I do works and every place I've visited hasn't helped much. Not only this, but after reinstalling, when I click the "request servers" button it pauses for a long time then "waits for response from master server" for a while and it doesn't get the list of servers immediately until after the third or fourth click of the "request servers" button.

I have no clue what to do. Damn PB.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

GreyWolf2180 said:


> Nothing I do works and every place I've visited hasn't helped much.


Have you had a reply yet from the *PunkBuster ticket system*?


----------



## GreyWolf2180 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes. They haven't even replied to my second note yet. The first reply they made didn't help at all, suggesting things I've already done like downloading pbvsc and uninstalling/reinstalling.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a possible solution worked for someone else.how to manually update punkbuster


----------



## Nakira (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont know if you have treid but anyway, what error does cod2 display after you get kicked, it may be as simple as your game settings are too high or too low.
Post what it says here and ill tell you the command to write in console.
I dont even know if im making sense, really tired and ready for bed.


----------

